# Angeln an der Maas auf Aal



## Marco001 (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

kennt jemand gute gebiete an der Maas wo man gut Aal fangen kann ?? Ich suche so stellen wie den NOK bei Brunsbüttel. Da der Weg immer recht weit ist wollte ich mal hören ob es nicht an der Maas oder in einem Kanal wo auch immer gute Fangchancen gibt. Denn Holland ist alles näher wie Hamburg von der Entfernung her.

Wer kann helfen ??

Gruss
Marco


----------



## Hanselle 007 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas auf Aal*

ich kann dir mal einen tipp geben wir wahren mal in holland an so einem see angeln der gerade mal nur 40 cm tief wahr an manchen stellen sogar noch niedriger und wir dachten schon das das hir nicht gut ist und haben die ersten stunden nichts gefangen aber sobald es dunkel wurde haben die schellen angefangen wie verückt zu klingeln und ein aal nach dem anderen rausgeholt obwohl auch vielen verloren gegangen sind haben wir trotzdem dicke beute gemacht wahr auf jeden fall an der grenze von belgien aber den ort und wo das wahr kann ich dir morgen per pm schicken muss nochmal nachfragen wo das genau wahr aber diese stelle ist gut zu empfehlen gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## powermike1977 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas auf Aal*

moinsen!
in der nähe von maastricht lässt sich eigentlich ganz gut aal fangen...aber wir hatten da auch schon schneidernde nächte-was allerdings nicht heissen muss, dass da kein fisch sitzt-eher dass meine fähigkeiten diesen zu fangen grossen schwankungen ausgesetzt und viel von glück geprägt sind . wenn du da an der maas mal langfährst siehst du schon wo man angeln kann, denn da sitzen eigentlich immer mal hier und da ein paar angler. mit hamburg kann man das aber glaube ich nicht vergleichen-und nachtangeln geht in den meisten fällen auch nur von juni bis august.
gruss,
mike


----------



## Diebels (11. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas auf Aal*

Hallo,

Aale kannst du an der maas überall fangen.Das Problem ist nur,das nicht mehr viel Aal da ankommt.Laut Aussage einiger Holländer fangen die Belgier die Jungaale schon vorher gewerbsmäßig ab.

In 2004 habe ich noch ca. 30 Stück gefangen letztes Jahr waren es gerade mal 3 Stück! Der grösste war 90 cm und geräuchert sehr gut!
Also versuch dein Glück trotzdem!

Diebels


----------



## Nomade (11. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas auf Aal*

Gibt es denn an der Maas keine Millionen von Krabben, die den Wurm innerhalb von Minuten abfressen? So ist es zumindest am Rhein.


----------



## Diebels (11. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas auf Aal*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn an der Maas keine Millionen von Krabben, die den Wurm innerhalb von Minuten abfressen? So ist es zumindest am Rhein.


 
An der Maas sind sie ziemlich selten,am Rhein sind die Biester schrecklich,die haben mir mal in einer Nacht meine ganzen Köderfische weggefressen.

Diebels


----------



## Nomade (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas auf Aal*

Hmm, ist ja komisch, dass die Viecher dort nicht so extrem auftreten. Vielleicht liegt es am Schlamm?


----------



## Diebels (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas auf Aal*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ist ja komisch, dass die Viecher dort nicht so extrem auftreten. Vielleicht liegt es am Schlamm?


 
Das kann ich nicht genau sagen.
Vielleicht sitzen die Biester ja auch mehr in der Fahrrinne.Ich angle immer kurz davor,bevor es in die Fahrrinne runter geht.Dann hat man auch weniger Hänger.

Diebels


----------



## Siff-Cop (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas auf Aal*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ist ja komisch, dass die Viecher dort nicht so extrem auftreten. Vielleicht liegt es am Schlamm?


 
viehleicht mögen die Scherenviecher unser schönes Holland einfach nicht!
zum Glück!!!!!:m 

mir solls recht sein. Ich hab in Holland an der Maas in Limburg auch noch nichts davon gehört oder selbst mitbekommen.


----------

